# plants touching each other?



## lillift (Oct 30, 2007)

Not that kind of touching, man you guys! 
ok I have been told not to ever let vegging or blooming plants touch each other. I don't see the problem providing they are doing well and are not male to female.
Any real harm or value to this NO TOUCH rule?


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 30, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Its ok to let them touch but crowding them together is not very efficent unless you are doing a sog (see of green) my 0.02. Oh and btw Welcome to MP.  peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

i've got 2 plants in one pot...... its a 7-8 gal pot though, anyway there growing right next to each other, just cuz lol. supposed i should have started my twist. damnit thanks for reminding me.!!!


----------



## Cam (Oct 30, 2007)

Lies, Lies I tell you.......all lies !!!! :angrywife:  There is no."no touch" rule.  As stated earlier..not very efficient, but no real harm done.

 And :welcome:to MP !!


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Oct 30, 2007)

if that were true for any plants on the planet we would be how do you say ******....


----------

